# Electrical Tape



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using electrical tape or electricians tape whatever you want to call it, it's the stretchy black plastic tape.
I just find it's a lot easier to use, the secret seems to be to put a dab of glue on the end to prevent it fraying. I use a bit of "Tarzan's grip" glue and it to works just fine. The latest one I cut the tape in half so it would fit the grove better, anyway we'll see how it goes. so far no problems.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice. Duck has been using athletic tape for the same thing and it seems to work well for him.

Cleaning up that residue when you're done is a pain though. Those cheap alcohol wipes you get work really well though.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I find cotton tape to be the best, especially attaching the bands to the pouch. I have used electicialtape in the past. It works fine, but (depending on who makes it) the residue starts to build on the forks.... I say if you continue, try a different color... I believe blue or yellow is the best when it comes to less mess left after taking it off.

You did a fine job on yours, and I am sure you enjoy doing that over wrapping thin strips of latex...

Thanks for sharing, it's always good hearing experiences from different people...

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention, the tip with the glue is great, and I will keep that in mind the next time I revisit unsung electrical tape (which I am sure I will)

LGD again


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Good idea with the tape, also self amalgamating tape works fine too


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well now I'm gonna try it! Thanks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As the Forum nit-picker, I just want to point out that "electrical" tape is plastic, "electricians" tape is cloth.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Henry..I was unaware of the difference.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> Thank you Henry..I was unaware of the difference.


I don't think many people under 60 are. LOL!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There are different grades of electrical tapes the cloth type is friction tape it used to be used when splices were made. Most uses now is vi


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Most used now is plastic or vinyl tape. Scotch 88 would most likely be the best for your application. I've been an electrician for 35 years.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I stand corrected, CJW. When I was a boy, cloth was the only type of electrician's tape available in my home town. As a career electronics tech, I never used cloth tape.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know if I'd trust electrical tape in the tropics.... or in any slingshot that's been out in the sun for an hour or so. The glue softens and the tape starts to slide.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Wear eye protection.
But with my Texas weather, I think I would need to wear a hockey mask before trying this out..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

And then there's Electrical sealing tape. Looks just like Scotch 88 Electric tape but is a rubber compound and stretches real nice. I used it many years ago for tying bands to pouches and to the prongs. We called it "Rubber tape". Cut a piece,peel off the protective sheet,and stretch it out. I also tried heat shrink tape. Makes a very neat and professional attachment to the pouch but for obvious reasons you have to be REAL careful with the heat source! Flatband


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The rubber is used in a 3 step process in splicing and insulating connections like split bolt connectors the 3 tape used are cambric, rubber splicing and finally vinyl or plastic tape.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i understand the interest in different materials but why not just use a thin strip of your elastic.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey BB, it's just our nature. We have to try all possibilities!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gary is right. I'm quite sure that somewhere there is a good old boy about my age who once tied his inner tube rubber to a forked stick with barbed wire, or 'bob-war' as we called it.


----------

